# Medina County hunting



## jayfressh (Apr 28, 2014)

Went out in North East Brunswick for a couple hours, good grounds Ash, Elm and Cherry but no Morels. 

My daughter and I still had a good time looking, found a skull and some fungi we could not identify. We propped the skull up to keep any other hunters away :twisted: 

Fungus was very far and few, I think it is still too cold?

A few things we did see and aren't able to identify:

[/url]
[url=http://s141.photobucket.com/user/jayfressh/media/IMG_13461_zpscb893b7c.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s141.photobucket.com/user/jayfressh/media/IMG_13451_zps94acf448.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s141.photobucket.com/user/jayfressh/media/IMG_13441_zps3290f0c7.jpg.html][img][/url]
[url=http://s141.photobucket.com/user/jayfressh/media/IMG_13401_zps2498e856.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## jemajema (Apr 14, 2014)

I believe the top photo is called a Milk-White Toothed Polypore. It usually covers decaying branches. The picture below that might be a False Turkey Tail but i'm not sure from the pic.


----------

